

Twilio Contest Finalist Translates Languages via SMS to Voice - colinsidoti
http://ivolo.mit.edu/post/TextLang-e28093-Instantaneous-Language-Translation-on-the-Go.aspx

======
bryanh
Wow, this coupled with Word Lens make an incredible pair. With all these
language barrier breakers of recent, I wonder when the equivalent of Adams'
Babel fish will become a reality? Surely it is right around the corner! ;-)

